# Help Need Information On This Pocket Watch



## firefox (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All

I have this old pocket watch and wanted to know more about it. It works and I had it cleaned a few years ago and was told it was worth keeping

IT as JDJ in the knot on the front














































Many thaks

Firefox


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

firefox said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have this old pocket watch and wanted to know more about it. It works and I had it cleaned a few years ago and was told it was worth keeping
> 
> ...


Do you have a clearer image of the case hallmarks? A photo of the movement may help narrow it down, too.


----------

